# drifting 200



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i downloaded some drifting 240 files on imesh and it looks pretty sweet. i was just curious what it would take to make a 200 into a drifter, from money to motor to suspension to wheels. anybody got knowledge? anything?

also how the hell do they make it slide like that? pull the e-brake or what?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Easy,
Just convert to rear wheel drive and add some bald rear tires. Then just take any corner under light throttle and thats it.

Seth


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

easy? shoot if i hit the lottery thats what ill do. gonna take a little cash to convert to rear wheel. besides the bald tires... do they put high psi in those tires to make them side better? just kinda makes sense to me


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

watch the anime initial D , you can learn from them they talk through their driving


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

maybe it is cause it is 1230 at night and im tired but... omega, what are u talkin about?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

there is this jap anime called Initial D, its about some guy with a 1986 trueno (corolla) and he drifts with it and he talks while hes doing it while beating some skylines and evo's.

here: http://www.geocities.com/go2initiald/main.html


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

initial D
i wish i had a haichi roku!

an easy way to get a FF nissan to oversteer is to have about 5 to 6psi less in the rear tires. then try the lift throttle oversteer technique to get the car to rotate when ur turning.

ebrake works too


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Unless you lock your e-brake pin in, I don't suggest you use it. Its too easy for it to stay stuck.

Seth


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

amen... practice when it's slippery outside in an empty parking lot... just get pick up some speed, turn to one side and pull the hand brake... just get used to the car sliding out of control... after that, try controlling the car while it's sliding... it'll take a lot of time and tires to learn... and in my case some moving violations... don't forget that since the 200sx is a front drive, you'll need the hand brake to intiate the drift... and what ever you do... PRACTICE IN AN OPEN AREA!!!


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

traysliding.com

enough said.


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

maybe it's just me but i only consider real drifting is if your in a rwd car,if your in a fwd its just losing control

my2 cents


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i agree mo. i wasnt going to drift in my 200. just wondered what it would take to make it possible. the way i see it is... all u need is bout 3-4 inches of snow on the road then your all set.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

yea driftin with a FWD car isnt the hardest thing to do since its been snowing/raining alot where i live ive gotten pretty good at it my friends are pretty much in awe they arent really into cars but the think its cool. but i dont have my ebrake pin locked in how would i do that cause it is a pain some times to keep pressin the button... but i love feelin the g's pull u as u turn its fun i to get my car a lower stance before i start tryin it at higher speeds ive got a tape my friend did of me and at one point i was on 2 wheels lol almost rolled my car so i stoped for a while thats how my friend fucked his car up... now hes got the wrinkled accord lol... hes yet to get the money together to fix it. but best way i have found is to come to your turn increase your speed then do a quick jab turn to the opposite way of the turn then pull the ebrake and spin the wheel in the direction of the turn then back off the accelerator. lol and my keyboard is failing joy... well that was my 2 cents... payce


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

I used to practice in the truck loading zone behind my local strip mall. what i'd do is accelerate to about 45 mph and when the lot opened up, threw my streering wheel to one side and pulled the e brake lightly... then i turned the wheel the other way and the car slid completely around.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

drifting vids
http://force.chat-jp.com/movie/


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

just do it in the rain hydroplaning is fun


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

FF drifting is possible, and it's not just losing control, there are whole groups of japanese kids and drifters who do it,. It is extremely harder to do at high speed than a FR car, but it is not so uncomman.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, put 4 people in the back seat  I actually got my car to completely rotate around a cornerwith like 3 big people in the back and me and another friend in the front. They were encouraging me to do it, and they didn't think it could be done, LOL


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

It is possible to drift a FWD car. I did it in my Jetta before I wrecked it in an unrelated act of stupidity. 

In that I was going 25 in 1st gear and acceloration into a sharp 75 degree turn. Good times.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

I was drifting in this one secluded parking lot drunk and high with friends (very VERY stupid thing to do, btw. Almost drifted into a nice metal pole...) and was pulling probably 120 degree spins. It can be done...


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

drifting is an art. the 5 secs u slide ur car is NOT drifting. drifiting is controlled chaos. u can drift a fwd cars w/o using handbrakes. u need thick sway bars and stiff rear set up and as much grip and traction up front. drifting is about art/ lap times.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nismosilvias14,
that exhaust mani u have on ur car, is it stock or did u swap on a b12/b13 stock mani?


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *nismosilvias14,
> that exhaust mani u have on ur car, is it stock or did u swap on a b12/b13 stock mani? *


It's stock. I have a 95 and i think that year is the last year of OBD-I.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

tring to drift a fwd car is imposible for one simple reason : a drift consists of the rearwheels remaining spining and loss of traction though a trun, or your car facing sideways while the wheels are spining and the car as a whloe still going staight. 
anything else is ass dragging


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

NIS54N said:


> *tring to drift a fwd car is imposible for one simple reason : a drift consists of the rearwheels remaining spining and loss of traction though a trun, or your car facing sideways while the wheels are spining and the car as a whloe still going staight.
> anything else is ass dragging *


no, if you can do it right and setup your suspension you can cause a understeer and drift your front power wheels when you come off the apex.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

NIS54N said:


> *tring to drift a fwd car is imposible for one simple reason : a drift consists of the rearwheels remaining spining and loss of traction though a trun,*


GEt real, drifting is not just rear wheels spinning. Rear wheel spin is just a way to keep your momentum in a RWD vehicle. nismosilvias14 has some of it correct. Drifting is controlled lose of traction to ALL wheels. RWd cars have it easier for the same reason the make better autocross cars, one set of wheels steer, the other provide power. (that is not ment to flame anyone's FWD autocrossing skills, cause it takes more skill to get the same or better laptime in FWD than RWD) For a FWD setup, it will still take a fast weight transfer to setup a real and proper drift( noy to be confused with a E-brake powerslide), just the car has to work harder cause steering is coming from the same set of wheels as the power. Even more control of acceleration and brake are needed to drift a FWD car than a RWD car. I've seen a lot of drift videos on Options Video Salon and the internet, and you can tell who the real good one are by watching their in car camera's. the one in car who use the E-brake are usually the one you see on the side of the road flipped or wrecked into the barrier.



NIS54N said:


> *or your car facing sideways while the wheels are spining and the car as a whloe still going staight.
> anything else is ass dragging *


This last part here is a text book POWERSLIDE, "ass dragging"


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> *GEt real, drifting is not just rear wheels spinning. Rear wheel spin is just a way to keep your momentum in a RWD vehicle. nismosilvias14 has some of it correct. Drifting is controlled lose of traction to ALL wheels. RWd cars have it easier for the same reason the make better autocross cars, one set of wheels steer, the other provide power. (that is not ment to flame anyone's FWD autocrossing skills, cause it takes more skill to get the same or better laptime in FWD than RWD) For a FWD setup, it will still take a fast weight transfer to setup a real and proper drift( noy to be confused with a E-brake powerslide), just the car has to work harder cause steering is coming from the same set of wheels as the power. Even more control of acceleration and brake are needed to drift a FWD car than a RWD car. I've seen a lot of drift videos on Options Video Salon and the internet, and you can tell who the real good one are by watching their in car camera's. the one in car who use the E-brake are usually the one you see on the side of the road flipped or wrecked into the barrier.
> 
> 
> 
> This last part here is a text book POWERSLIDE, "ass dragging" *


I find it hard to drift a FWD car completly around the whole turn like they do in Japan. I mean I can do the contersteer flick and tap the brakes to get the car to slide but when I apply the gas the car recovers and it does not look to spectacular.

If I drift too much the car bogs down as well and it does not look smooth. I was fooling around at streets of willow a few weeks ago and could not get it down right. I mean a lot of road racers look down on drifters but I think drifting skills can help with your general car control and conrtol recovery and I have been trying to learn how to do it better lately.

Mike


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

Ive never used my ebrake to drift. I think if anything ebrake will slow u down.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

mike, it is hard to drift high speed turns in a fwd just like you say, but in slower sharper turns it is we can do it just like the RWD guys do.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> *mike, it is hard to drift high speed turns in a fwd just like you say, but in slower sharper turns it is we can do it just like the RWD guys do. *


What technique do you recomend? I do it like a rally car with a scandinavian flick with a touch of trail braking with throttle application to balance it out except I am pretty unspectacular, only drifting the the first half of the corner! The guys in the AE86's and the S13/S14's do way better.

I sort of think things like pulling the E-brake or starting the drift on the dirt to be sort of lame.

Mike


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

I normaly end up drifting the apex of the turn, similar to rally style i think? Start the turn faster than you shoud for grip, and just as yu feel the tires start to go or just before you think will go, tap the brake enough to swing the rear end out, the weight transfer will keep your front tires more in control but they will still drift a little. i've never done it at really high speed i don't have a place to try it. but and 35mph and lower corners i usually come out into the back side of the turn. drifting the last 3/4 of the turn. i haven't figured out how to start the drift before the turn and hold it all the way though. i'm really not that good, and dusty roads help a lot. i hope this will be helpful

To tell the truth it's been a few months since i tried to do it. back in june, i was playing tag with my buddy on a road we normally just grip drive, cause it's only 1 and 1/2 lanes of nothing but switch backs for about 6 miles. he got tired of me rideing his ass so we swapped me in front. i started to drift some of the faster corners. there had been a dirt slide earlier that day and the inside lane of a wider turn was nothing but a inch layer of very loose dirt. i almost took my car off a 1500 ft cliff, the only thing that saved me was the pile of dirt that the road scrapper left at the edge of the cliff(from the same slide that put the dirt on the road in the first place), i bottomed my frame out on it. if it hadn't of been there, i probably would be here typing right now. so i recommend sticking to tracks from now on, i just don't have access to one or the funds for time. so i pretty much gave up on it for now. BUT... i'll be in japan in 9 months. S13 180SX here i come. and i'll probably start trying to drift again, on tracks and in the big parking lots the kids use over there.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *a lot of road racers look down on drifters but I think drifting skills can help with your general car control and conrtol recovery *


Mike i don't know about how road racers feel about drifters since i've never had the chance to hang out with any one who knows how to do anything but drive in a straight line. But i agree with the statement about learning control. I was watching a Lemans race a few months ago on speedvision. one of the 2 cars i was rcheering for was in like almost in last place with 23 laps to go in the race, he was driving a viper. It started to rain with 21 laps left, he gain 4 positons just because lots of others pitted to get rain tires. he was the only one who could stay on the road at almost the same speeds as the dry racers. he would drfit all the corners real wide whille everyone else slowed way down to stay on the fastest lane. he never really slowed down. about 6 laps from the end of the race he was stuvk behind 2 others fighting for 18th. he flew past both of then in the back side of the only turn into a straight away. in 4 laps he was in second place hugging the rear of the lead. the lead guy caught on to what was going on and kept him back. probably with help from the pit or something. But you see what i mean, Lemans, the ultimate road racers and a pro drfited from somewhere in the way back to 2nd place. CONTROL IS EVERYTHING...


----------

